# Serious update on my boys!



## kymzilla (Apr 21, 2013)

So I haven't been on here in a solid 6 or 8 months and man oh man have the boys grown.

Xibulba and Lethian are now 3 feet, and xibulba is about 5 or 8 pounds, lethians a little slimmer.

We found out the gross way they're both male, not just because of the "beads" on either side of their vent but because of seeing their hemipenes come out whilst pooping and then seeing them..*cringe* "spread their seed"
So, with that behind us they do fight from time to time, but never anything serious. They play tug of war with each others tails and that's about it.

Speaking of tails, if anyone remembers xibulbas tail regen.....it's....amazing.
Ill have to grab a picture of it when he wakes up but it's actually forming white scales now, like its becoming just as it was before he dropped it.


They're both great eaters, lethian is a little more fussy then xibulba. I call xibulba my garbage disposal because he eats EVERYTHING. 

Ill log into my tapatalk and toss up some pictures right away.


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 21, 2013)

both the boys.



Xibulba eating 



In the tub


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 21, 2013)

Like I said ill grab some more pictures once they're both awake.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 21, 2013)

_They look great . Xibulba looks to be the bigger one between the two._

_Since they're fighting I would separate them now before it gets out of hand. If or when it gets out of hand you may not be there to stop it. I'm not sure if you have watched any of the you tube videos of wild tegus fighting but they go at it. Even then when out matched they have the option to run away and save them selves. That's not the case in captivity and housed together, one or both can be seriously injured if not killed, since they are stuck together, there's no way for them to escape or get away from each other. It might not seem like much of a scuffle or issue now but it only takes one situation to change that, them being the same sex or even opposites... doesn't matter. _
_These scuffles are early signs of two now sexually mature males having a problem that should be fixed right away._


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 21, 2013)

When were not home, one is always alone in the tank while the other is free roaming the living room. They don't do anything other than bite each others tails and do a weird huffing head bobbing thing. 

Xibulba is certainly the cow.
Speaking of, here's his tail regen







And this is them right now having a soak cause they're both doing a full shed.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Strapping young lads  very nice looking animals. That tail regen is amazing!


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 21, 2013)

Isn't it? I thought it would never grow back, or if it did that it would look like a stump.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 21, 2013)

_Those signs are not play displays but challenges, they're pretty much sizing each other up. One may back down and walk away for now. Head bobbing and chuffs (the weird huffs you hear and see) can be aggressive and territorial displays especially between males. They're the early signs of a challenge that can easily get out of hand._

_I don't know about you but this is not something I would want to have to step into and try to break up, they could care less who or what's going on around them._





 
_Xibulbas tail  looks great, they don't always regen black it's just that the pattern is not the same._


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 21, 2013)

Well they never do any sort of displays of "aggression" or whatnot in their tank, its only out in the living room. And it very rarely comes down to them making physical contact. The thought of them fighting crossed my mind a few times, but like I said they're never alone together unless they're in their own tank sleeping or basking.


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 22, 2013)

Xibulba was helping my hubby draw this afternoon.


----------



## jb62 (Apr 22, 2013)

What size are they?


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 22, 2013)

There both 3ft


----------



## jb62 (Apr 23, 2013)

kymzilla said:


> There both 3ft



They look great


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 24, 2013)

Me and lethian, he decided he would accept my love today and sit on my chest for a small amout of time


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice tegus you got there. What are you feeding them?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 25, 2013)

Good looking tegus. I'd definitely make plans for housing them entirely separate. As Bubblz has mentioned, these simple tail bites are tell tale signs of dominance and surprisingly enough, simple aggression. This behavior will only progress, and for your safety and the safety of these two beautiful Colombians, I'd look into splitting them up completely.

Again, wonderful looking gu's. Keep it up.


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 25, 2013)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Nice tegus you got there. What are you feeding them?



Turkey, and fuzzies. Occasional eggs. 
They won't eat gizzards or hearts. Sometimes they'll eat liver but rarely.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I mix cut up beef liver in with ground turkey and niles loves it. Do you mix it up or kind of keep the foods individual?


----------



## kymzilla (Apr 29, 2013)

I always mix if I'm putting multiple things in. They pick out what they like. They're fussy.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I hear you.when i mix veggies into his meat mixture he picks out the potato cubes and other things he likes and leaves the peas and carrots.


----------



## kymzilla (May 4, 2013)

Never bothered to try giving them veggies. I tried strawberries once and they didn't even look twice. They love their meat. I just give them a multivitamin sprinkle with their calcium.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 4, 2013)

I just recently got a big can of "tropical fruit cocktail " ...it has peach, pineapple, papaya etc. I portioned it in snack baggies by the spoonful and froze it. I put one baggie of the meat (this time was ground turkey, beef liver, calcium and cod liver oil) and one baggie of the fruit. Niles ate almost everything  i want to start giving more fruits in light of all of the impaction stories I've been hearing. Better safe than sorry, you know?


----------



## kymzilla (May 8, 2013)

I've tried giving them strawberries and raspberries but they'll have none of it. Never had problems with impactions


----------



## laurarfl (May 10, 2013)

My colombians love all sorts of fruits and usually pick out the fruit before the meat (except rodents go first)!  Dawn, make sure the canned fruit is packed in juice and not sugar.

You tegus look gorgeous. I love the tail regen. My green ig has a little bit of tail regrowth that looks like the actual tail and not a stump. The scales are a bit different is all. I don't know why some come out like that and some do not.


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 10, 2013)

Yes laura  some have syrup or light syrup so i make sure it's just natural juices. Oh, and dubya said the vet said pineapple was good for getting the fur and stuff down to prevent impaction. Coincidentally pineapple is in the tropical mix  and he loves it!


----------

